# Residential cistern pump rapidly cycling...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

My brother in law built a house where he has to haul water. He has a simple setup, 2000 gal concrete cistern, 1.5 blue poly type (cant remember what that stuff is called) line coming into a .5 horse pump. Out to a tank tee, ect. When he turns it on it will run for a minute and the start to sputter on and off rapidly, instead of just shutting of when the pressure switch indicates. My first thought was volume of water in the cistern. He says there is about 600 gallons. My next thought is the size of pump he has. Is a .5 horse pump large enough for a whole house? I admittedly am not much of a rural, residential plumber. This is a brand new system. This is a start up issue. Where should we be looking? 

Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Water logged pressure tank is what it sounds like, tap the top side of the tank if you hear a dull thud it's water logged. Is it a bladder tank or an old style galvy tank?

Could also be Improper air charge, charge on tank should be 2 psi below cut it pressure. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My brother in law built a house where he has to haul water. He has a simple setup, 2000 gal concrete cistern, 1.5 blue poly type (cant remember what that stuff is called) line coming into a .5 horse pump. Out to a tank tee, ect. When he turns it on it will run for a minute and the start to sputter on and off rapidly, instead of just shutting of when the pressure switch indicates. My first thought was volume of water in the cistern. He says there is about 600 gallons. My next thought is the size of pump he has. Is a .5 horse pump large enough for a whole house? I admittedly am not much of a rural, residential plumber. This is a brand new system. This is a start up issue. Where should we be looking?
> 
> ...


He has to hual water in to fill the cistern? that sounds expensive. No aquifer?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Water logged pressure tank is what it sounds like, tap the top side of the tank if you hear a dull thud it's water logged. Is it a bladder tank or an old style galvy tank?
> 
> Could also be Improper air charge, charge on tank should be 2 psi below cut it pressure.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


The tank is a new, typical expansion tank. Not sure what size. Is that the nominal setting? 2 lbs below cut in pressure?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jklsr55 said:


> The tank is a new, typical expansion tank. Not sure what size. Is that the nominal setting? 2 lbs below cut in pressure?


Yup the air charge should be 2 psi below the pumps cut-in pressure. I would still check to see if the tank is waterlogged though- you can press the shrador valve and if water sprays out the tank is waterlogged.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yup the air charge should be 2 psi below the pumps cut-in pressure. I would still check to see if the tank is waterlogged though- you can press the shrador valve and if water sprays out the tank is waterlogged.
> 
> So if it is water logged how do you fix it? Unhook it and recharge it?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You need a new tank, u said it was a typical bladder tank so that means when the bladder busts the tanks done.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> You need a new tank, u said it was a typical bladder tank so that means when the bladder busts the tanks done.
> 
> Well duh, what a stupid question... It has been a LONG day... If it is broke I am wondering what he could have done to rupture/break it? Or do they occasionally come bad?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They can occasionally go bad, we get about 5-8 years outta pressure tanks here, but ive seen some go 10-12. if theres a lot of sediment in the water that takes some life off the tanks.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Protech said:


> He has to hual water in to fill the cistern? that sounds expensive. No aquifer?


Yeah, it sucks. I tried to talk him out of it. He has zero clue how much water a family of 6 uses... Especially with an on demand water heater... Looking forward to all the stories of misery. Nothing better than telling your in laws "I told you so..."


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> They can occasionally go bad, we get about 5-8 years outta pressure tanks here, but ive seen some go 10-12. if theres a lot of sediment in the water that takes some life off the tanks.
> 
> Thanks for the time and insight... It sure is appreciated.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Not a problem man, let me know if you need anymore help.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

